# PS3 Games



## AstraDave (Jun 29, 2010)

Just got myself a ps3, i know they been out a while now but a new console was low on my list of priority's, so what i want to know is what good games can i get? I like my racing games :driver: but don't mind anything really, don't have to be new one's to :thumb:


----------



## phil86 (May 3, 2010)

*ps3*

try need for speed shift great game and wait for gran turismo 5 coming soon


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

For racing I'd go with race driver grid. It's cheap to buy and a very good game! Gran turismo 5 when it eventually comes out. I'm playing tho Colin mcray dirt 2 now. Arcade racing but pretty fun.

Other games that I rate well are: borderlands, little big planet (although the 2nd is out November) battlefield bad company 2, everyone raves about modern warfare 2, but I prefer bad company 2. Heavy rain I really liked. Ratchet and clank a crack in time I'm just finishing plat'ing. Fallout 3 is supposed to be very good. I've got loads of games and can't remember what else off the top of my head. 
But for £11 or £30 for 3 months or a year you can join playstation plus, you get a full game free to download a month and discounts on other DLC.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

phil86 said:


> try need for speed shift great game and wait for gran turismo 5 coming soon


I bought NFS shift when it came out and sold it the next day, terrible I thought. And I believe lloyd though the same


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Uncharted 1&2 are a must,they are epic! get cod or bbc2 for some online shooting fun


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

byrnes said:


> I bought NFS shift when it came out and sold it the next day, terrible I thought. And I believe lloyd though the same


I did aswell,terrible game


----------



## AstraDave (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys, so it's £11 for 3 months or £30 for a year to join playstation plus? what sort of game's can you download is it just the really old ones?


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

AstraDave said:


> Thanks for the info guys, so it's £11 for 3 months or £30 for a year to join playstation plus? what sort of game's can you download is it just the really old ones?


Yeah I belive that's the price for playstation plus. When I joined for a 3 months, a years membership was little big planet. I've got wipeout HD, a pinball game something else, I also downloaded inferno pool for about £2.
search online and you can find out what you can get or has been on offer.


----------



## Raceworx (Aug 12, 2008)

you havent said what games your into.. i would recommend the following..

Metal gear solid 
Uncharted 1 & 2
Killzone
Heavy rain
Little big planet
wipout HD
Warhawk 
Red dead redemption
The sabotour (awsome game best sandox game iv played way more fun than GTA think GTA in WWII) 
Just cause 2 ( also a grate sandbox game)
the assassins creed series is good..

Fallout los vegas is out next week
GT5 will be out before Xmas
LBP 2 is out next year now not november

i dont play COD or MW but there also recommended


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

motostorm 2 and uncharted 2


----------



## AstraDave (Jun 29, 2010)

Raceworx said:


> you havent said what games your into..


I think i did :driver: :lol:

I'll be going to have a look for some of these this week 

Thanks again guys :thumb:


----------



## Raceworx (Aug 12, 2008)

yeah i skim read lol sorry


----------



## madwedge (Oct 16, 2010)

Anyone tried new Lara Croft game? I couldn't get into it. I loved the previous Tomb Raider games (Legend etc) cos they were of similar style to Uncharted (which I absolutely love!). However this new style doesn't take my fancy.


----------

